

Correcting our record - spidaman
http://www.salon.com/about/inside_salon/2011/01/16/dangerous_immunity/index.html

======
spidaman
I agree that debunked pseudo-science should needs to be called out as such.
However, I'd rather Salon re-publish the article bookended by the counter-
evidence rather than take the article down and have the URL return an HTTP 410
(Gone) error. Here's the article in Google's cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DEZc9b-...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DEZc9b-HD-
gJ:www.salon.com/news/feature/2005/06/16/thimerosal&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

